#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Max. Aantal DB In club

## Juriaan

Hallo,

Ik ben dit weekend(Vrijdag-Zaterdag) als feestganger op een feest geweest, en heb nog steeds last van me oren(lees piep)
Wat is eigenlijk 't max.
Of hangt dat af van de Afmetingen etc

Alvast bedankt

Juriaan

----------


## gaffer

Das vervelend,van die piep in je oren.
Dat betekent een permanente gehoorsbeschadiging.
Kom je je leven lang niet meer vanaf!

Voor zover ik weet is er op de dansvloer van een club/discotheek geen beperkend max aantal Db's,of de club moet dit zelf als beleid hebben.

Zorg dus dat je altijd,als je uit gaat,oordoppen bij je hebt.
Want discotheken hebben geen boodschap aan het feit dat hun bezoekers gehoorsbeschadigingen oplopen dus zorg dat je doppen bij hebt,en doe die ook meteen als je binnen komt in,anders is het vaak alsnog te laat!

Groeten gaffer.

----------


## Juriaan

Maar waarom zit die piep dan maar aan 1 oor ?
En als ik dus gewoon naar een Orenboer ga voor een test, is dat al gelijk te meten ? en blijft die piep voor altijd en eeuwig ?

Gr.

Juriaan

En waar kan ik zulke doppen bestellen/halen ?

----------


## som

de piep gaat wel weer weg,
het piepen betekent dat je gehoorcellen deels aan het afsterven zijn :Frown:  
welke weg zijn komen helaas nooit meer terug :EEK!: 

edit ;
oordoppen kan je gewoon los kopen ,van die gele wegwerp dingen.
de meeste technische handelaren hebben ze wel.
vaak hebben ze ook wel contacten met mensen die doppen op maat maken, earfoon/comfoor/filterz er zijn er zat.

----------


## gaffer

Die piep gaat inderdaad,en hopelijk voor jou,wel weer weg.
Afhankelijk van de heftigheid van de beschadiging en de veerkracht van je eigen lichaam.
Maar zeker is dat je een/meerdere frequenties aardig verzwakt is of helemaal kwijt bent.

Bij een oren boer kun je inderdaad een meting laten doen maar omdat deze man/vrouw geen referentie heeft van hoe je gehoor eerst was is het verschil niet te meten.
jammer eigenlijk!,das helemaal interessant natuurlijk.
maar een gehoorstest is voor iedereen aan te raden.
Is altijd erg verassend.

En doppen.
Tja,is maar net wat je wil.
Zijn er inderdaad in alle soorten en maten.
kijk even goed rond,neus wat her en der en besluit vervolgens wat je gaat doen.
Maar bescherm je oren bij hoge geluids druk!!

Groeten gaffer.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Wat is eigenlijk 't max.



Dat is per gemeente verschilend....Ook De meetings wijze verschild nog al eens per gemente..vaak wordt er aan de buitenmuur gemeten...En vaak(dus niet altijd en overal!) is dat dan 60dBA....De piep/pijn kan ook veroorzaakt zijn door een k*t geluidsinstallatie...Dat is iig een keer mijn ervaring geweest...Snoei hard en schel...En dan schel in het 2/5 kHz gebied...Daar heb ik een week last van gehad....De tent meteen op de 'zwartelijst' gezet...

----------


## ronny

> En dan schel in het 2/5 kHz gebied...



Precies en juist in dat gebied is het menselijk gehoor ook het meest gevoelig. Ook een van de redenen dat ik juist in dat gebied meestal wel 3k15 en 4k 3db naar onderen trek op de foh eq. Zeker als ik weet dat er in het foh systeem een 2 inch op het hoog steekt. Die agressieve klank kan ik nu eens nooit gewoon worden :Cool:  

mvg
ronny

----------


## test12

Hebben jullie er wel eens overnagedacht dat: Je luistert naar muziek op de grens wat maar voor een bepaalde tijd toelaatbaar is. Hierbij is geen rekening gehouden dat een kennis ff in je oor een conversatie opent, die dus vet over het heersende geluids niveau gaat om verstaanbaar te zijn.
Dat is dan ook vaak de reden dat de piep zich maar aan een zijde voordoet. 
Tip: Druk het oor waarin je toegesproken word dicht en laat je kennis er maar in praten (schreeuwen), het is dan goed te volgen met minder kans op nare  gevolgen.

gr. Herman

----------


## speakerfreak

> Das vervelend,van die piep in je oren.
> Dat betekent een permanente gehoorsbeschadiging.
> Kom je je leven lang niet meer vanaf!
> 
> Voor zover ik weet is er op de dansvloer van een club/discotheek geen beperkend max aantal Db's,of de club moet dit zelf als beleid hebben.
> 
> Zorg dus dat je altijd,als je uit gaat,oordoppen bij je hebt.
> Want discotheken hebben geen boodschap aan het feit dat hun bezoekers gehoorsbeschadigingen oplopen dus zorg dat je doppen bij hebt,en doe die ook meteen als je binnen komt in,anders is het vaak alsnog te laat!
> 
> Groeten gaffer.



Doe eens niet zo dramatisch zeg! :Mad:    aangezien het ook weer niet zo is dat je gehoor merkbaar achteruit is gegaan na een avondje op stap en een piep in je oren.
Hoge piep gaat vanzelf wel weer weg, en zoals bijna altijd bij een echt goed klinkende instalatie zal je behoorlijk wat moeite moeten doen om een piep te krijgen.
Bij een te krappe over zn nek draaiende instal. zal dat een stuk sneller gaan.

----------


## masterblaster

> Doe eens niet zo dramatisch zeg!   aangezien het ook weer niet zo is dat je gehoor merkbaar achteruit is gegaan na een avondje op stap en een piep in je oren.
> Hoge piep gaat vanzelf wel weer weg, en zoals bijna altijd bij een echt goed klinkende instalatie zal je behoorlijk wat moeite moeten doen om een piep te krijgen.
> Bij een te krappe over zn nek draaiende instal. zal dat een stuk sneller gaan.



Moeite?????? sorry maar ben toch in meerdere clubs geweest met goed geluid en binnen tien minuten heb ik al een piep in mijn oor.

Het licht aan het aantal DBA wat je oor aan kan zo kan je gehoor bijvoorbeeld veel beter tegen hoge tonen als tegen lage.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Moeite?????? sorry maar ben toch in meerdere clubs geweest met goed geluid en binnen tien minuten heb ik al een piep in mijn oor.



Ik ben van mening dat het zelfs persoonsafhankelijk is...Ik ben in erg veel clubs/disco's/feesttenten e.d. geweest...En heb in 15 jaar tijd 2 last van mijn oren gehad...1 keer door kl*te geluid(hard en schel) en 1 keer 'vroeger' toen ik nog draaide met carnaval, toen was ik wat grieperig...En u kent dat wel...carnaval...bier...grieperig...gaat niet samen..;-) De een heeft volgens mij sneller last van z'n oren..dan de ander...En geloof me..ik heb echt gekke dingen gedaan...

----------


## Lena

Dit artikel is misschien wel interessant voor je dan:

_'Binnen Paradiso geldt een maximum van 105 dB(A) aan de mengtafel,' vertelt Eijkelboom._

_In Paradiso draagt iedereen achter de bar de bekende gele wegwerpdoppen die het geluid 20 tot 25 dB dempen._ 

Bron: http://www.vpt.nl/default.asp?path=czp2544y

----------


## axs

Voor schel geluid waarvan je dagen later nog last hebt moet je in 'de elf uren mis' zijn in St truiden...
Oorpijn gegarandeerd!

----------


## masterblaster

> Ik ben van mening dat het zelfs persoonsafhankelijk is...Ik ben in erg veel clubs/disco's/feesttenten e.d. geweest...En heb in 15 jaar tijd 2 last van mijn oren gehad...1 keer door kl*te geluid(hard en schel) en 1 keer 'vroeger' toen ik nog draaide met carnaval, toen was ik wat grieperig...En u kent dat wel...carnaval...bier...grieperig...gaat niet samen..;-) De een heeft volgens mij sneller last van z'n oren..dan de ander...En geloof me..ik heb echt gekke dingen gedaan...



die mening die deel ik volledig met je hoe kan het anders dat de vrienden waarmee ik ben gaan stappen nergens last van heeft terwijl ik bijna lig te kermen van de pijn aan mijn oren.

Misschien heeft dit ook wel te maken hoe erg je gehoor al is beschadigd en welke frequenties dat zijn

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dit artikel is misschien wel interessant voor je dan:
> 
> _'Binnen Paradiso geldt een maximum van 105 dB(A) aan de mengtafel,' vertelt Eijkelboom._
> 
> _In Paradiso draagt iedereen achter de bar de bekende gele wegwerpdoppen die het geluid 20 tot 25 dB dempen._ 
> 
> Bron: http://www.vpt.nl/default.asp?path=czp2544y




en das nog veeeeeeeeel te hard...

maareh, stel je voor : Je baas heeft geld genoeg, ook voor die enorme geluidsinstallatie. En jij mag lekker werken. En je hoort na een jaar niks meer. 
Maar je andere baas was de lokale autospuiter oid. En die krijgt de WIA achter zich aan, wegens onvoldoende PBM enzo,...........

----------


## Dr. Edie

Vrijwel elke discotheek waar ik binnenstap zijn m'n oren na afloop dichtgespeeld... Piepen, nu ga ik niet zo heel vaak (2-3 x per week, laatste tijd meer café's waar de muziek zowieso al rustiger staat) maar als ik ga, vrijwel altijd.. Merk geen verschil, inmiddels 19.. dus dan moet m'n gehoor nog een jaartje of 40 meegaan, dan mag het wel langzaam afzwakken :Big Grin:

----------


## Juriaan

De bekende gele oordoppen, waar kan je die bestellen ?
Want ik wil toch nog wat in de geluidsbranche doen, en geen zin om me oren te verneuken

----------


## kokkie

> De bekende gele oordoppen, waar kan je die bestellen ?
> Want ik wil toch nog wat in de geluidsbranche doen, en geen zin om me oren te verneuken



Als je meer over oordoppen wilt weten, dat onderwerp staat 'sticky' op de 2e plek in het organisatieforum.

Veel leesplezier!

----------


## showband

gele doppen ?
Gewoon bij de drogist vraag naar " herriestoppers" 
wel wat duur om er aan te komen. Maar voor de jonge lezers van het forum betekent dit waarschijnlijk dat een keer moeder lief aankijken betekent dat je ze morgen al hebt... (het is voor je gezondheid immers  :Wink:  )

Grotere aantallen? vink lisse, seton, overtoom, hoffman enz

Verder een of meer vaste setjes laten maken. NU!!!  :Mad:  
een voor tijdens klussen/bouwen breken enz. En een setje met demping voor discotheek, stagehand, enz Die doe je in een doosje aan je sleutelbos!

----------


## Radar

http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...ead.php?t=6099
Daar hebben we het over oor doppen.

Hier hebben we het over geluidsdruk!

----------


## Banned

Als de eigenaar een beetje verantwoording neemt zal het rond de 100DB max zijn !

Ik vindt persoonlijk alles wat daar boven zit onverantwoord.

Wat wel is dat veel cafe's en disco's Te schel klinken wat de piep in je oren wakker maakt.

in zulke tenten ga ik dan ook zop snel mogelijk weg.

Gelukkig zijn er wel tenten waar het hard en goed klinkt en nietr irritant is !

Maar het ligt ook natuurlijk aan de DJ of degene die voor het geluid verantwoordelijk is !

----------


## vasco

Nou dat het aan de installatie kan liggen weet ik zeker. Hadden een klusje in het theater van Zoetermeer en was al twee jaar niet meer bij Chaos (bar-dancing in Zoetermeer dat geloof ik nu ook anders heet) geweest met collega's. Wij na de klus nog even stappen dus, hebben ze daar DAP hangen. Wist niet hoe snel ik doppen in mijn oren moest proppen. Bij binnenkomst werd ik al knettergek van wat daar uitkwam.

----------


## Radar

En wat verteldt de wetgeving ons?:




> [FONT=Times-Roman]
> [LEFT]Wanneer een werknemer de dagdosis[/LEFT]
> L[/FONT][FONT=Times-Roman]EX,T [/FONT][FONT=Times-Roman]van 85 dB(A) of het piekniveau[/FONT][FONT=Times-Roman]
> 
> [LEFT]van 140 Pa (bij benadering 137 dB(C)[LEFT]momentane geluidsdruk) overschrijdt,
> 
> worden op de werkplekken die een
> [LEFT]wezenlijke bijdrage leveren aan die dagdosis
> technische of organisatorische
> ...



[LEFT]
[LEFT]Bron:_[FONT=Avenir-BookOblique]Staatscourant 23 maart 2006, nr. 59 / pag. 14[/FONT]_[/LEFT]
[/LEFT]
[FONT=Avenir-BookOblique]
[/FONT]

[LEFT]Verder is er op onderstaande link een hoop info te vinden
[LEFT]http://www.arbo.nl/legislation/index2.stm#grenswaarden[/LEFT]

[LEFT]Veel leesplezier.[/LEFT]




[/LEFT]

----------


## moderator

ff miereneuken: zijn klanten gelijk aan werknemers?

----------


## EVfreak

> Voor schel geluid waarvan je dagen later nog last hebt moet je in 'de elf uren mis' zijn in St truiden...
> Oorpijn gegarandeerd!



OH ja! ik ken die tent! dat is daar waar ik niet naar toe wil vanwege het SLECHTE geluid :Mad:   ze hebben daar van die 802 toeters hangen die op zich best een mooi geluid kunnen produceren mits goede aansturing.Maar hier gaat het niet om een mooi geluid maar gewoon om het hardst(als de éne tent 100dB haald dan moeten wij dat ook kunnen halen)ik vind het raar dat die kasten dat uithouden.Ik heb het probleem enkel bij slecht afgestelde installaties en helaas kom je die meer tegen dan je denkt.

----------


## peterkuli

als we dan toch aan het miereneuken zijn

Waarom moet het altijd zo hard overal? Iedereen vindt de muziek te hard, iedereen schreeuwt tegen elkaar als men iets wil zeggen maar toch verandert er niks. Het is toch te gek dat je met oordoppen in naar een discotheek moet? Je gaat voor de ontspanning een avondje stappen, maar ontspannen doe ik allang niet meer in zo'n hok waar je weggeblazen wordt.

Tijdens de geluidscursus die ik gevolgd heb is dit onderwerp reeds meerdere malen aan de orde geweest, en we kwamen steeds op de zelfde conclusie: Het hoeft niet hard, zorg gewoon dat je een mix maakt waarbij je als geluidstechnicus het publiek "vermaakt". D.w.z. dat je een overweldigende mix moet maken waarbij het niet te hard gaat, maar waarbij het publiek zich lekker voelt, en hoort waarvoor het gekomen is: namelijk muziek (en geen -gecomprimeerde, plat op je muil gedrukte- muur van geluid)

Maar ik ben bang dat ik toch gewoon de oordoppen in moet blijven doen als ik uit ga.

----------


## masterblaster

> als we dan toch aan het miereneuken zijn
> 
> Waarom moet het altijd zo hard overal? Iedereen vindt de muziek te hard, iedereen schreeuwt tegen elkaar als men iets wil zeggen maar toch verandert er niks. Het is toch te gek dat je met oordoppen in naar een discotheek moet? Je gaat voor de ontspanning een avondje stappen, maar ontspannen doe ik allang niet meer in zo'n hok waar je weggeblazen wordt.
> 
> Tijdens de geluidscursus die ik gevolgd heb is dit onderwerp reeds meerdere malen aan de orde geweest, en we kwamen steeds op de zelfde conclusie: Het hoeft niet hard, zorg gewoon dat je een mix maakt waarbij je als geluidstechnicus het publiek "vermaakt". D.w.z. dat je een overweldigende mix moet maken waarbij het niet te hard gaat, maar waarbij het publiek zich lekker voelt, en hoort waarvoor het gekomen is: namelijk muziek (en geen -gecomprimeerde, plat op je muil gedrukte- muur van geluid)
> 
> Maar ik ben bang dat ik toch gewoon de oordoppen in moet blijven doen als ik uit ga.



De frequenties die je voelt zijn op het moment erg in de mode.
Als bedrijf heb je dan 3 keuzes of je betaald je scheel aan buttkickers in of onder de vloer plaatsen, of je koopt een duur kwalitatief systeem aan met sterke en goede sub's, of zoals al die bedrijven doen je draait de kraan gewoon wat verder open zodat de afgerafde speakers alsnog gaan dreunen maar dat neemt gelijk ook schel geluid met zich mee

----------


## Radar

Dit is geen mierenneuken maar microben verkrachten.
In het door Lena reeds genoemde document omtrent paradiso valt te lezen:




> Probleem is dat nergens is vastgelegd hoe hard je mag draaien. Er zijn geen geluidsnormen ter bescherming van het publiek.



Dus een gast/bezoeker is GEEN werknemer!

Verder wou ik bij deze een ieder verzoeken om inhoudelijk te reageren, bijna iedereen is wel eens ergens binnen geweest en met een piep in zijn oren naar buiten gekomen.
Ik denk niet dat Juriaan hier op zit te wachten, zijn vraag was duidelijk:




> Wat is eigenlijk 't max

----------


## kokkie

Ik ben blij dat het niet mijn collega's zijn die dat doen. Dus geluidsmensen doe er wat aan!

Verder zijn klanten niet gelijk aan werknemers. Vrijwillegers en werknemers hebben wel gelijke rechten als het over Arbo zaken gaat. Vaak is er een waarschuwing voor de geluidsdruk bij de entree of staat het in het huisregelement en is er een verwijzing dat je je in de club aan het huisregelement moet houden. Als dit zo is, dan is het dus je eigen schuld als je geen maatregelen neemt. Zo werkt dat.

----------


## emiel-r

Zoals al eerder gezegd is, is er wettelijk geen max, maar dat gaat echt nog wel komen. Let maar op. Ik weet dat er in Engeland een festival is geweest, waar 80dB het maximaal toegelatene niveau is geweest. Resultaat >> Heel intieme sfeer.

Voor zover er nog wetgeving gaat komen, is het misschien handig voor ons om hier over na te denken, zodat wij de overheid van advies kunnen dienen. Ik heb namelijk al heel wat gelezen hier (en zelf meegemaakt) wat van invloed is op oorpijn en dat hoeft niet eens zozeer met het niveau te maken te hebben. Wel met schelheid, slechte speakers, bonkende subs etc. Niveau ook natuurlijk, maar er is meer.

Stel je nou voor er komt een grens van 95 dB, ik noem maar wat, en dat is superschel & lelijk? Dan vermoed ik dat 100dB ZUIVER een stuk dragelijker is. Natuurlijk helemaal niet wetenschappelijk onderbouwd verder...

Ik ben al bezig met een aantal mensen om eea te onderzoeken. (http://www.troostmuziek.nl/gehoor/gehoor.htm) ook in samenwerking met het LUMC te Leiden. Als meer mensen interesse hebben om op de hoogte gehouden te worden van eea en zelf ook willen bijdragen, stuur me een pm.

Verder:




> Tijdens de geluidscursus die ik gevolgd heb is dit onderwerp reeds meerdere malen aan de orde geweest, en we kwamen steeds op de zelfde conclusie: Het hoeft niet hard, zorg gewoon dat je een mix maakt waarbij je als geluidstechnicus het publiek "vermaakt". D.w.z. dat je een overweldigende mix moet maken waarbij het niet te hard gaat, maar waarbij het publiek zich lekker voelt, en hoort waarvoor het gekomen is: namelijk muziek (en geen -gecomprimeerde, plat op je muil gedrukte- muur van geluid)



Volgens mij is dit inderdaad waar het om draait, kracht van de muziek moet uit de muziek zelf komen en niet uit het volume. 

'T wordt echt tijd om hier aandacht aan te besteden en aan het aantal reacties in korte tijd te zien, ben ik niet de enige die zo denkt.

Groeten!!

----------


## Lena

Was deze al genoemd?

_'Jongeren mogen niet werken in lawaaizones boven de 85 dB(A), ook niet met gehoorbescherming'_ Bron

Edit:
Hier staan de zaken heel duidelijk op een rijtje.

----------


## Banned

dus je zou wel 8 uur per dag in een discotheek mogen staan dansen  maar je mag er niet in werken ?

Beetje vreemde stelling.

Ik vindt gewoon de eigenaar zijn aansprakelijkheid als er extreme geluidsdrukken worden gemaakt.

Maar er is wel een verchil tussen een goede en slechte geluids-installatie.

Je kunt 100DB draaien met een DAP-set of 100DB draaien met een set als EV EAW MASTER D&B enz enz 

Jullie snappen we wel denk ik !

----------


## peterkuli

> dus je zou wel 8 uur per dag in een discotheek mogen staan dansen maar je mag er niet in werken ?
> 
> Beetje vreemde stelling.



Vind ik niet vreemd hoor. Het zou de wet een worst zijn als jij in je vrije tijd voor een straalmotor gaat liggen met je oor.

Echter, als je in dienst bent van een werkgever dien je je aan de wet te houden, en daar staat in dat je bij een luid volume iets aan gehoorbescherming moet doen.

----------


## emiel-r

> Vind ik niet vreemd hoor. Het zou de wet een worst zijn als jij in je vrije tijd voor een straalmotor gaat liggen met je oor.
> 
> Echter, als je in dienst bent van een werkgever dien je je aan de wet te houden, en daar staat in dat je bij een luid volume iets aan gehoorbescherming moet doen.



 
Goed punt!

Echter, ik denk dat de meeste bezoekers zich van geen kwaad bewust zijn. Die zijn niet zo bezig met geluid als wij. Zij gaan er gewoon vanuit dat alles in Nederland gewoon goed geregeld is, net zoals een keuken van een restaurant gecontroleerd wordt op hygiëne, dat er geen asbest in je nieuwe huis zit, dat er geen schadelijke stoffen in verf die je in de winkel koopt. etc etc. Dus dan zou het ook de verantwoordelijkheid van de clubeigenaar moeten zijn voor een veilige omgeving, >> bewaking, hygiëne, nooduitgangen, sprinklers zijn er toch ook? Vroeg of laat komt er echt regelgeving voor. 

En dan nog wat, als je nog geen enkele gehoorbeschadiging hebt, kan je heel wat meer krijsende DAP sets verdragen dan sommigen van ons dat inmiddels kunnen. Wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat de beschadiging volgens mij eerder optreed dan dat je er last van krijgt. (Er wordt heel vaak gezegd >> Ik heb nergens last van, maar de beschadiging treed wel op al, cumulatief totdat je er wel last van krijgt)

----------

